
HN should have a “bookmark” option along with the “favorite” option - dstjean
I don&#x27;t always have time to read an entry but would like to get back to it later that day.
======
1123581321
Anything you upvote is saved to a private reading list. You can find the link
in your profile.

~~~
dstjean
Yes but I want my upvote to mean something therefore I to read the article
before hand.

~~~
1123581321
It means it’s interesting enough to dedicate later reading time. That’s high
praise!

